# Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung - Welche Glypen?



## Wiesenputz (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich habe auch einen Inschriftenkundler auf 450. Mir sind seit erscheinen der Bücher auch schon einige in die Hände gefallen. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wie viele es waren? Habe mal gelesen das es 53 sein sollen.

Nun die Frage, gibt es eine Liste, wo NUR die Glyphen drinstehen die aus den Büchern kommen?

Hintergrund ist der, dann kann ich bei mir nachschauen, welche ich habe und nicht. Habe ich z.B. 20 weiß ich, ich muss noch 33 Bücher kaufen (nur so als Beispiel). Und ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben das, wenn man alle Bücher gelernt hat, eine Meldung kommt, ihr könnt keine neuen Glyphen aus den Büchern mehr lernen. Stimmt das so?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Wizzbeast (3. Oktober 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45912#comments

Laut den Kommetaren kommt eine Meldung wenn Du alles kannst (Kommentar #99z.b)

Und einige Kommentare enthalten Listen, welche es gibt (#93, #97)

Ansonsten kannst du Blasc (gibt es auf buffed.de) benutzen und dort kannst du sehen welchen Rezepte Dir für einen Beruf fehlen


----------



## Skagstaa (7. Oktober 2009)

Hol Dir das Addon " Ackis Recipe List ",das wird Dir garantiert weiterhelfen....


http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/arl.aspx


----------

